# Circulation needed for emersed anubias/java fern?



## Obelisk (May 27, 2010)

I have an emersed setup with an Anubias nana, a C. wendtii, and a Microsorum Pteropus (java fern). The wendtii is growing well (I have it in a container with moist potting soil). The anubias and java fern, however, aren't growing very much. I have them both in separate containers with gravel, with the leaves above the water level and the rhizomes below. 

Has anyone grown these rhizome plants in an emersed setup with no water movement? I've read that these plants are found in the wild along streams, rivers, and waterfalls. So I'm thinking that I may need to make a setup for them that includes a small pump. What do you guys think?


----------



## Surick (Nov 28, 2009)

Obelisk said:


> .....
> Has anyone grown these rhizome plants in an emersed setup with no water movement?
> .....


I grow anubias without the installation of water movement.
All the anubias are growing well, give the inflorescence, reproduce by seed and vegetatively.
Growth conditions and method of planting my plants, you can see, here (click on the name of the plant) a lot of my photos.
And on my page in this site.


----------



## Obelisk (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the links Surick. I think I will try to grow the anubias, at least, with the rhizome above the water as well.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Just be patient my friend, Anubias, Java Fern, Cryptocoryne all grow fairly slow especially when in transition from submersed to emersed. High humidity is the key once they have went through the transition they shoud grow faster at this time you can get away with less humidity. Java Fern will probably take the longest to show good emersed growth. I have had some Java Fern that took almost 5 months to grow in all new emersed leaves but it was definetly worth the wait. 

I cant get over how amazing those Anubias are that Surik is growin


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

You know all those little plantlets that sprout off the leaves of adult Java ferns, I've saved all of them and am going to try growing them out emersed.


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

what are you using as fertilizer?


----------

